# 28bhs Top Bunk "gate"



## jackginaroberts (Jun 1, 2006)

Anybody have directions, ideas and/or pictures of a mod done to put up a "bar" to keep the kid from falling out of the top bunk?

Thanks


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

Anybody have directions, ideas and/or pictures of a mod done to put up a "bar" to keep the kid from falling out of the top bunk?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...g=UTF8&v=glance
I have one on each of my kids beds in the house and no problems and will be taking one for the top bed on trips. Easily removed and put back. Not sure if this one is to big but they do come in different sizes and some expand. I am not sure I would want to mess around with something home made or not easily removed with the kids in mind.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We had something like that too...

If the kids are small yet, you may want to put them in headfirst, as 3/4 of the bunk is behind the bathroom wall anyway.

You could put pillows in at their feet to keep them in the "hole".

Steve


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We us the cutting board from the outdoor cook center. It wedges between the matress and the wall pretty well.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jackginaroberts,

Here are photos of the rails we build in our Outback. 1x3 Red Oak, and solid as a rock. They are not designed to be removed, but I can take them completely out in about 10 minutes per side. Another 5 minutes, and the original trim is back in place with no sign the rails were ever there.

















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Follow the link below to see the two rails in our 28RSS

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/mods_bunk.html


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

They look good Jim









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Those rails look good!!!









In the 28BHS, I really don't see much of a need for them.....there is only a 2 ft opening to begin with...









Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Those rails look good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not, but my 7 year old son roles around in his bed like he was part of the Ringling Brothers Circus. He WOULD find a way to fall out of that 2 foot opening.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Those rails look good!!!
> ...


My son 'hit the deck' last year, from the bottom bunk thank goodness. He didn't even wake up!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

If I remember correctly the new model (29bhs) has a single bunk over a double bottom bed. So some people may have a very large opening not just two feet like the previous models. In that case I would use a side rail from the store made for home use. I can't remember which ones we use in our 28RSDS, they may be Safety First brand. Hope that helps









Mrs. Highlander


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I built my own ladders and use a Safety 1st Bed Rail. The same one I use for my kids at home. The rails are expandable and fit nicely in the Outback. The safety bed rail just slide under the matress.










I did not tuck it in for the pic so you can see how the rail works
Thor


----------

